# Merlin



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Whatever your thoughts on bullfighting, you have to hand it to the horses; they are simply incredible. High-caliber dressage and cutting horses have always had my utmost respect, I think watching them perform is absolutely magical. A good rejoneo horse is like a combination of the two; its really something else to see them in action.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gMOR5SvnCS0


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Nasty, horrible, dangerous sport, but those horses are fantastic.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very dangerous sport. But that horse is amazing!!! Think of all the hard work someone had to put into it to make it be able to listen to legs that well!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

MY GOD!!! HE can MOVE!!!!


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah i do agree, the horse is very talented and smart but those smarts could be used towards something more useful instead of stopping the horse from running away from something its naturally scared of and torturung bulls.
but yes, he horse is an awesome mover and very smart


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah well, YouTube took down the video. Hope everyone got to see it. 

Here's another Lusitano doing something a little less dangerous, but no less impressive. Nice choreography, the rider really does look like a centaur during some of those moves. The video quality starts out crappy but gets better, I promise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICbUDJJtjV4


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Your kidding they took Merlin off Youtube?? NOOOOO!!! Like I get its cruel to the bulls but so is killing day old calves so we can drink the milk that was meant for them??


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I was disappointed to see they took Merlin off youtube  That was an amazing video..


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a new link to him:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPa6qEG2lUg


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice, thanks Kendra.


----------

